# Bluetooth contacts



## Mr.Jones (Dec 13, 2011)

My quick solution is to delete the pair (from your phone and car), and re-pair them. Nine times out of ten this will fix this. If it doesnt, that means its your phone and then we can discuss where to go from there.


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

ok will try thanks
perry


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Perry, 

Has your concern been resolved? Please feel free to contact me or Stacy if you need further assistance. Thank you. 

Tricia, Chevrolet Customer Service (filling in for Stacy).


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

hi tricia i will try and delete the pairing and redo to see if it works thank you so much
perry


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

Still the same issue nothing has changed, i still cant see from the t up it goes back to a when i got to T.
Please help
thanks
perry


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

and all my contacts are doubled and tripled


----------

